# My Honey Container Weights



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I bought a digital scale at our Bee Club meeting and weighed the common containers I sell, empty and full. I hereby submit my study, once again FOR FREE for your use, without any profit motive or gain for myself. Click .xlxs file to view. I see now that the display order differs from the spreadsheet order, but that is fine as it will give Charlie something to critic about my post. 

View attachment HONEY CONTAINER WEIGHTS.xlsx


----------

